

Lobo – open source CNC milling machine - aethertap
http://jrkerr.com/lobocnc/

======
aethertap
The thread on Dremel's 3D printer reminded me of this. Based on the guerrilla
guide [1], I think I'll try this first.

1\. [http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/gcnc/](http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/gcnc/)

